# What diagnosis have you been given?



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Just wondering...

For me it's anxiety, depression, OCD (as if!), and somatization disorder (again, no way...).

Uni-G :wink:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

for me anxiety, depression and paniic disorder, and had ocd for ten years previously, cured that for this to drop on my head


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

General anxiety and brain damage.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

major depression, generalized anxiety disorder, panic disorder


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Depression.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi University Girl always nice to read your posts.

I have had several over the last forty years. The most accurate one which is also my most recent (about five years ago) was "intermittent, transient, stress related dissociative disorder". But I don't believe that can be found in the DSM 4. Prior to that I was diagnosed with "late chronic latent schizophrenia" (which is not in the "book either as far as I know) and the one just prior to that was schizotypal personality disorder. With depersonalization and Panic attacks. There have been others as well, too numerous to list. Once i was even diagnosed as having a "sociopathic personality disorder" . This was often given in those days to people who broke the law regarding illegal drugs. I think it is possible that many diagnosises may have a kind of "political" undercurrent about them.

If I was to venture a self diagnosis I would say i suffer from what used to be called an "inadequate personality disorder" in general I don't feel up to dealing with the trials and tribulations involved with being alive. Also I guess one could say I suffer from a Dependant and Avoidant Personality disorder as well. Of course all these diagnosises are simply words which may or may not be relevant in any case. But sometimes i feel that having a name to call a mental/emotional state may reduce the anxiety, depression or fear, associated with the confusion resulting from not understanding the nature of what one is experiencing. And a sense of specificity may prove helpful to a person in a general sense.

In my case I feel my difficulties in dealing with the world arise primarily as a result from structural defiencies in "ego" development in early childhood, rather than brain chemistry imbalances popular in todays bio chemical medical model.

I do believe however that early trauma in my life has perhaps caused certain areas in my brain to develope, or not develope, in ways which it may not have under different developmental circumstances. But again I suppose that could be said for any human being.

Hope this may prove helpful 
john


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

They say dysthymia, a word I hate because it seems to have no meaning.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Although one so-called mental health professional suggested Asperger's Syndrome -- right I'm autistic.


----------



## Magneto (Sep 18, 2004)

Asperger's doesn't suggest a form of autism does it? Please correct me if I am wrong.

It is believed that both Newton and Einstein had Asperger's, and in saying this I am suggesting that their genius was due in part to their overly-introspective nature, not that it is "okay" because two serious brains had it. 

Magneto


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

recurrent depression since about 14. 'experiencing feelings of dissociation' has been put on the gp record recently.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

generalized anxiety disorder, OCD, depression, agoraphobia.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Depersonalization Disorder


----------



## Isobel (Aug 11, 2004)

GAD, Depression and Agrophobia

Ive had BDD as well, and that was bad enough...........

but nothing compared to this.....

My CPN said I had some 'Odd' ideas about things....

hmmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Diagnosis :

anxietydisorder, depression and depersonalization disorder (psy from the insurances)

my psy : anxiety disorder with elements of DP and depression.

cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

suspected complex partial seizure disorder...have had symptoms of ocd, had dp/dr after cannabis....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Magneto said:


> Asperger's doesn't suggest a form of autism does it? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> It is believed that both Newton and Einstein had Asperger's, and in saying this I am suggesting that their genius was due in part to their overly-introspective nature, not that it is "okay" because two serious brains had it.
> 
> Magneto


Dalailama, agree here with Magneto, though I don't know you from Adam, and am not saying your Dx is correct. But Asperger's IS becomeing recognized more and more. I suppose one could consider it a "high functioning" autism, but it is more complex than that.

Have you read about Temple Grandin, Ph.D.? She works with animals. Oliver Sacks, M.D./neurologist has written about her. She is more disabled I would say, but is a brilliant woman who has contributed much in her field. I admire her very much.

Again there is a huge spectrum of disorders, and they are on a spectrum from more severe to very high functioning. I recently read an article that many people w/Asperger's have recognized themselves in the current description of the illness, and like us w/DP/DR feel great relief in knowing they are far from alone.

Oliver Sacks' book, *An Anthropologist on Mars*, discusses 7 unusual cases, and the title of the book refers to his final chapter re: Temple Grandin whom he admires very much.

*Again, I certainly am not a psychiatrist or neurologist, but Asperger's is a fascinating illness that doesn't have to be seen in a negative light at all. I am not saying the Dx that doctor gave you is correct, just wanted to reiterate what I've read about the disorder.

You know, I have a much better memory re: all the psych/neurology books I've read than literature!  Don't know if that's good or bad, or even a tad scary! :shock:

Best,
D -- NOT, I repeat NOT, a diagnostician of any person on this board. It is impossible for me to do that.*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

P.S. -- Sacks has two quotations at the beginning of his book that I really like a lot:

"Ask not what disease the person has, but rather what person the disease has." -- Attributed to William Osler (neurologist)

"The universe is not only queerer than we imagine, but queerer than we can imagine." -- J.B.S. Haldane

Also, a fascinating read is "Shadow Syndromes" forgot the exact title and author -- about personality traits that are like certain more serious syndromes, such as Asperger's, but are NOT a viable diagnosis per se.

They reflect the HUGE spectrum of personalities we all have, and that we aren't "just one type" of person, but again, my mantra, *UNIQUE*

Best,
D


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

"Shadow Syndromes" is by John Ratey, M.D. (who I actually know, long story, don't ask, lol)

He's a brilliant Harvard doc who wrote "Driven To Distraction: re: A.D.D." with Ed Hollowell many years ago. Ratey is SO A.D.D., he takes the morning mail, starts opening it as he walks through the house, and just drops pieces of it as he reads it, lol.....it's a miracle he doesn't bump into walls. Yet, he's a brilliant clinician. Go figure.

The thing that's so intriguing about Shadow Syndromes is that it shows how "normal" all mental symptoms are - the pathology is in DEGREE, not in description.

Healthier people have shades/hints of the distortions that patients suffer from - once an illness or disorder takes over, the symptoms are just exaggerations in intensity and duration of regular human mental experiences.

Peace,
Janine
p.s. I also adore Oliver Sacks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

An Adjustment disorder with anxiety and depression


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

PTSD, GAD, OCD, depression


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

No diagnosis so far.
I mean, no diagnosis because all test results were negative.

The doctors just said that I have a personality disorder. But I dont fit in any category.

Basically that means in non-stupid-ignorant-doctor-jargon: Nobody of them knows whats wrong and they cannot help me either, so I have to work on that alone. But they dare not admit it, so they pretend expertise.

Psychiatrists are basically totally spineless, and because they are not able to admit that they dont know anything, they kind of mask it and say stupid and overtrivial things to pretend that there is a reasonable basement behind their guesses.
I have a hunch that if psychiatrists startedt to be honest towards themselves and their patients, that would result in them inevitably realizing that all of psychiatry is totally senseless and made up of lies in the first place, but in order to save their faces they just talk nonsense all the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

My psychiatrist is reluctant to give an exact diagnoses.
I told him what I had and he agreed........mild to moderate depression,some GAD,some phobias,PMDD, and naturally dp/dr which causes more anxiety and more depression.
He agrees that mostly my depression is reactive or secondary.
We both agree that I'm rather neurotic and have tendency to over dramatise health issues when feeling anxious.
I think I have slight avoidance personality disorder and mild social phobia.
Primarily I see myself as being phobic.

Besides all of this he thinks I'm sane and rational :roll: guess it's better than telling me I'm a fruit cake.


----------



## julie (Aug 11, 2004)

OCD is my main diagnosis. Used to have panic attacks and have also been diagnosed with Major Clinical Depression (several episodes). But for me the DP has always been the most troublesome and symptom I would most like to be rid of! My DP first reared its ugly head after a series of panic attacks and an intense episode of OCD. DP used to pass when OCD went into remission, but for the past 10 years it has been pretty much a chronic thing.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Self diagnosed GAD, depression and DP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Here we go -

First diagnosis a couple of years ago - Panic Disorder & Obsessions

Then 10 months ago - 
Obsessions, GAD, DP/DR, secondary depression.

Now self diagnosis -

Self obsessed fruit cakeQ


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Not having an official diagnosis doesnt mean I cant come up with my own-thats probably more accurate anyway.

Ok, here we go:
I have panic and anxiety disorder, post traumatic stress disorder and features of generalised anxiety disorder. Also trauma induced chronic pain disorder. As a result derealisation.
And I am prone to depression.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

OCD,PTSD,GAD,SAD,profound depression,and dp/dr...not sure if that is all...hard to remember.
DP/DR is the newest one.


----------



## tori (Oct 15, 2004)

*depersonalisation disorder, depression, anxiety disorders*

A doctor once told me that my feelings of detatchment were due dehydration... hmmm..don't think so..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes me laugh now.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Never had a diagnosis as such, only ones I have given to myself which range from ADD to panic disorder, to OCD to dp. Depending on what literature or forum post I read last...Hypochondria would be a in amongst there, of course!

Recently liberated myself from any labels or categories or DSMV diagnoses by claiming Dreamer's mantra as one of my own - 'we are all unique'. Every time I discovered a new mental illness I would scare the living shit out of myself when I realised that I had experience to some DEGREE of all of them. Then I came to the conclusion that it was possible to have traits/symptoms and not necessarily need to give them a name. Janine and Dreamer just clarified this for me - cheers guys!

Sacks is fascinating stuff and I feel awful because I laughed so much at the guy who threw himself out of bed because he thought his leg belonged to someone else. And the guy who tried to put his wife's head on because he thought it was his hat. I Feel a little more compassionate about this stuff these days! Anyway, that quote about the disease/person is spot on - I am looking to treat myself, not my illness, and this strengthens my sense of self too.

However, we would be a bit lost if we didnt have names for things - ' you have acute shakey hand and scared of spider disease...' or 'yes, its chronic fast heart beat and fear of going outside and meeting new people disease'

My guess is we need diagnosis for drug administration and a guideline for treatment.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

On the subject of Asperger's has anyone read 'The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time' by Mark Haddon? It's written through the eyes of a boy with Asperger's, though the author is not a sufferer. Brilliant, really recommend it.


----------



## One Child (Nov 1, 2004)

I got my first diagnosis, when I was only six years old: neurosis depressiva. When I look back, I think I was already dping at that time.

After that I've been diagnosed with recurrent severe depression, OCD, and finally a few weeks ago dissociative disorder and depersonalization disorder.

I also have temporal lobe epilepsy and medication (oxcarbazepin) for that, so no one can actually say, if my DP symptoms are caused by physical or psychological issues (I would guess both of them).


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

bipolar I, officially, 
And have been speculated by various mental health care professionals over the years...
borderline personality disorder, social phobia, avoidant personality, trichotollomania (there is no denying this one, though its not official), dysthymia (way off, hello definitely bipolar). 
I agree with Bipolar I, and I did have social phobia before I was on meds for bipolar (those antipsyc's took away a lot of fear, anxiety and feeling), and trichotillomania is hard to deny since I just pulled out the last of my eyelashes and have started on my eyebrows !!!  , And I definitely agree with BPD too. Very complicated. DSM tries to simplify all of us with a buch of simplified and distinguishable disorders, but really I am just complicated, many symptoms having me. :wink:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I have been diagnosed a while ago with drug induced pyhcosis, which I was experiencing at the time as I was having a lot of delsions, though not seeing things or hearing things or any other pyscotic symptons, I went into hospital after I was diagnosed with pyhcosis and have been on olanzapine since i got out, which is helping and i am feeling better, though I feel very spaced out and empty , which has lead me to believe that i suffer from dp/dr, I suggested this to my doctor and he seemed open to my thinking that I had Dp/Dr though he has been hesitant at giving me a diagnois yet, he thinks all my problems are due to anxiety and pycosis caused by a mix of cannibis and anxiety.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

g-funk said:


> On the subject of Asperger's has anyone read 'The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time' by Mark Haddon? It's written through the eyes of a boy with Asperger's, though the author is not a sufferer. Brilliant, really recommend it.


i have this book and read it several times...

very well written book...

i highly recommend it too!


----------

